# Nissan X Trail - Auto Tranny ?



## serendib (Aug 5, 2005)

hi .. im new here ..  im planning on buying a x trail this month ... and was curious about the auto gear box .... i would like to know how the x trail pulls on road ..but up hill ... does gear hunting occur alot ??? this would be the 2.5 ltr Auto model ... 


thnx


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi serendib and welcome to the forum.

I have a 2.5LTR Auto and I can tell you the it does gear hunt on steep hills, but only if I set the cruise control on. If I accelerate without the cruise it's as smooth as. On a steep hill climb (and am talking about on-road driving here) you may need to initiate a faster gear shift yourself so it can pick-up speed. I found that I only need to do that once during the hill climb and it then picks up momentum and continues.


----------



## spiro (Jul 20, 2005)

serendib said:


> hi .. im new here ..  im planning on buying a x trail this month ... and was curious about the auto gear box .... i would like to know how the x trail pulls on road ..but up hill ... does gear hunting occur alot ??? this would be the 2.5 ltr Auto model ...
> 
> 
> thnx


The other thing, with the Canadian models at least, is that you can turn overdrive off, which essentially prevents the transmission from shifting into 4th gear. Since 3rd is the highest it can go, there is no hunting at all. I use this every day on my drive to work, and it's great!


----------



## serendib (Aug 5, 2005)

spiro said:


> The other thing, with the Canadian models at least, is that you can turn overdrive off, which essentially prevents the transmission from shifting into 4th gear. Since 3rd is the highest it can go, there is no hunting at all. I use this every day on my drive to work, and it's great!


Thanks for the info .. apparently they dont offer the manual x trail in Sri Lanka .. so if i need a manual x trail i hv to order and wait or go for the auto .. and i think i'd rather go for the auto ... 

i looked at your x trail .. it looks very nice ..  ..can't wait to get it off road .. hehe :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

serendib said:


> Thanks for the info .. apparently they dont offer the manual x trail in Sri Lanka .. so if i need a manual x trail i hv to order and wait or go for the auto .. and i think i'd rather go for the auto ...
> 
> i looked at your x trail .. it looks very nice ..  ..can't wait to get it off road .. hehe :thumbup: :cheers:


Dude the Xty can go ANYWHERE man...lol It can Climb a Flight of steps 4 yea if u want it to....Tried and tested already... :thumbup:


----------



## serendib (Aug 5, 2005)

Sergei_dekker said:


> Dude the Xty can go ANYWHERE man...lol It can Climb a Flight of steps 4 yea if u want it to....Tried and tested already... :thumbup:


hehe .. nice ///


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

I'd trust the XTrail to go up some stairs, but not on the O.E. tires....The Dunlop GrandTrek's that came standard on mine don't look like the most reliable off-road tires you can get....

I'll wait till I throw a new set of BFG Rugged/Open Trails or something before I get too deep in the off-road.


----------



## serendib (Aug 5, 2005)

*Taxes ...!!!!!!*

hey guys .... could'nt get the x trail as of yet ...  .. the govt. increased the taxes even more .. now a used X-Trail costs 55000 US$ ....!!!! before it was 40000 US$ (still expensive).. a brand new one would cost 75000 US$ ... still trying to convince my dad to get one ...!! the nissan company doesn't have any Ex Stock on used X- Trails ..so hv to wait sm 4 weeks for it to come from japan ....


----------



## akrams (Oct 9, 2006)

serendib said:


> hey guys .... could'nt get the x trail as of yet ...  .. the govt. increased the taxes even more .. now a used X-Trail costs 55000 US$ ....!!!! before it was 40000 US$ (still expensive).. a brand new one would cost 75000 US$ ... still trying to convince my dad to get one ...!! the nissan company doesn't have any Ex Stock on used X- Trails ..so hv to wait sm 4 weeks for it to come from japan ....


hey serendib im from sri lanka too i just bought a used xtrail(unreg) for 4.6mil SLR and its full option ie. climate control HID lamps leather interior the works. plus it had done only 15000km.. so if you look around you can get a good deal


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

akrams said:


> hey serendib im from sri lanka too i just bought a used xtrail(unreg) for 4.6mil SLR and its full option ie. climate control HID lamps leather interior the works. plus it had done only 15000km.. so if you look around you can get a good deal



For your information:
In this thread the last message from "serendib" dates back over a year ago...
and in fact if you look at his public profile he has not logged in over 9 month...


----------



## akrams (Oct 9, 2006)

oops my bad!


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

So far we have 1700kms on our 2006 bought on Sept 01. We have had no troubles with gear hunting and we took it for a very long first drive from Ottawa to White Lake, near Arnprior and the terrain where we were at was hill after hill and no issues.


----------

